# Granite Creek/Upper North Fork John Day IK- Full Report-With Vids



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

Granite Creek/North Fork John Day IK (Part 2): http://youtu.be/c-RWdAVO7_I

Part 2....weird. shows up on mobile...not on web?


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

Granite Creek/North Fork John Day IK(Part4) Lake …: http://youtu.be/UZ0w8dyiNEc

Part 4...same story as above...hmm.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Just curious, was there something that made you choose to run granite over launching from the north fork john day campground... I grew up in this area and have spent a lot of time on this stretch of river. unfortunatly it was always with a heavy pack fully dressed fighting fire.. I'm kinda sad I grew up within fifteen minutes of the takeout and have never ran this stretch... Thanks for the great trip report.. I need to get back there and run this stretch... But I think I will give it a go at much lower flows..


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

Only that we really wanted to hit Granite. People have done the other section and to our knowledge, nobody has run Granite to that extent or we at least couldn't find any reports. We just wanted to explore! It's definitely an amazing area, hope you get back soon!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Way to think outside the box and put a new twist on things...


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks like a great adventure, man! And a reminder of how big of a pig my ducky is, and why it now just sits in my garage. 
IMO, the video would benefit from some more edits (a little too long), some captions, and the end of the trip! Don't take that the wrong way, I know how it is - all my footage is awesome... well, not so much! It's tough to cut it, but will make the final movie more watchable to anyone besides yourself and Bettis. That said, I watched it all.
I'd be up for an adventure like that sometime! Thanks for sharing, cheers!


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

D, thanks for the input man it was definitely a great adventure. I wish I had videos for Day 2...I agree that the video is long and some sections could be left out. It came down to the fact that our group has weeks of footage from so many amazing runs and none if it makes it up because we tell ourselves we need to do a big edit...it never gets done. I decided that if I was going to post some beta, I'd post it all. Often I see a "trip report" or some "great beta" and it doesn't tell you enough. I just wanted to be comprehensive and allow the viewer to skip around as they please...Happy Boating!


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

To put it in perspective, in the last 12 months alone, the group has footage from the Rogue (posted on my channel), 6 to 10 Grande Ronde W/S section including a high water attempt at 100 miles in a day, the Green, San Juan, Owyhee, E Fork Lewis, the Tieton, Imnaha, Snake, NF/SF Payette, and the trip in this thread. With a MFS launch on July 5th, Main Salmon on Sept. 12 and a Feb2015 GC launch, it doesn't look like the editing list is getting any shorter...


----------

